# Thoughts on Broomfield Goldens in Ohio



## goldenlover157 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi, we live in northeast Ohio and are looking to get a golden retriever puppy and are considering Broomfield Goldens. Does anyone have any experience or information regarding Broomfield Goldens?

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would say ask a lot of questions about OFA clearances. 

I'm actually curious about why other breeders let their dogs be used by dogs lacking clearances + used dogs who failed clearances.

Also.  I think the advertisement on the front page of their website hides the fact that they probably do not do a thing with their dogs - not even clearances. IE they use champion sires for their litters? Means nothing if those puppies are going to fail clearances because of a probable non-passing history on the mom's side.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They would be a pass for me. Try the Columbus Golden club for references: grrco.org 

Or the Cuyahoga Valley Golden Club (Cleveland): cvgrc.org 

Both clubs are very active with holding events. Good luck!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

According to their website they only have 3 females of breeding age and non have full clearances. Faith seems to have failed elbows and her mother didn't have clearances at all on OFA.

It looks like this breeder used to be quite active and in the past had some good sires but doesn't look like this is the current situation. But this is just from looking at their website and checking k9data and OFA. My guess would be they are getting older and may be riding the coat tails of days gone by or just an outdated website. But this is just an opinion.


----------



## goldenlover157 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for responding, it sounds like we are going to keep looking. I'll check out those other resources you mentioned.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Faith- Pedigree: Broomfield's Keeping the Faith CGC
incomplete clearances. 
Her dam does not appear to have any. 

Dancer-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=828316
Missing heart and eyes. Same dam so same comment.

London- Pedigree: Thistledown Farm's London Bridge
missing heart and eyes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Faith-
> 
> 
> Her dam does not appear to have any.


Did you see who her sire was? That's somebody I respect. I just don't understand why they'd let their stud dog be used for a breeding like that. :|


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

GoldenPoint's website says they are retired and no longer breed... is it possible the Broomfield people purchased this guy and GoldenPoint doesn't realize he is being bred??


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That, or she didn't ask for proof. People believe people. Other people lie. 
That dam's dam is missing hips. There is a long history here of missing stuff, so the website's statement that they follow this "Our parents have all clearances set forth by the American Kennel Club for Golden Retrievers. " even though the AKC isn't who sets the correct clearances (And one would think a breeder would know this) is not true obviously.


----------



## Colleen Broomfield (Feb 5, 2019)

goldenlover157 said:


> Hi, we live in northeast Ohio and are looking to get a golden retriever puppy and are considering Broomfield Goldens. Does anyone have any experience or information regarding Broomfield Goldens?
> 
> Thanks!


This is Colleen Broomfield. I own Broomfield Goldens. All my dogs do have their clearances.
Vonnie Peterson of Gold'N' Point has seen Annie's clearances, and has first pick female from their first litter. Just because I don't have them posted, does not mean they don't exist.


----------



## GoldenMom999 (Apr 14, 2017)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> This is Colleen Broomfield. I own Broomfield Goldens. All my dogs do have their clearances.
> Vonnie Peterson of Gold'N' Point has seen Annie's clearances, and has first pick female from their first litter. Just because I don't have them posted, does not mean they don't exist.


Is this your girl on OFA? I don't see elbows and no eye exam last year.

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1866864

Is this her mother? I don't see any hips or elbows. I only see one exam from 2013
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1617644

Possibly these are not the correct dogs?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> This is Colleen Broomfield. I own Broomfield Goldens. All my dogs do have their clearances.
> Vonnie Peterson of Gold'N' Point has seen Annie's clearances, and has first pick female from their first litter. Just because I don't have them posted, does not mean they don't exist.


They are not posted on OFA.

If they are not posted on OFA - this means the dog was likely bred on prelims and the breeder never went back to do finals. Dogs should not be bred on prelims, but if they are - the breeder SHOULD go back and redo for finals. 

Alternatively, it means the dog was never checked OR failed both hips and elbows.

I might lean towards the latter based on the fact that she produced 2 pups who either have it posted that they failed elbows, or elbows are notably missing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Crickets???


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So today notification of posts will pop up in emails. I'm excited about seeing these clearances, since they are not on OFA.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> So today notification of posts will pop up in emails. I'm excited about seeing these clearances, since they are not on OFA.


Gotta say - I've been watching OFA w/r to a different dog and still do not see clearances or fails posted though it's been long enough.... makes you wonder. OFA is very easy to verify clearances or fails.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Me too. Funny how that works.Not sure they get sent in...


----------



## Ruppfam (Mar 26, 2019)

goldenlover157 said:


> Hi, we live in northeast Ohio and are looking to get a golden retriever puppy and are considering Broomfield Goldens. Does anyone have any experience or information regarding Broomfield Goldens?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I am wondering if you found a good breeder in NE Ohio. I too am in the market for a golden. Please email me at [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ruppfam said:


> Hi, I am wondering if you found a good breeder in NE Ohio. I too am in the market for a golden. Please email me at [email protected]. Thank you


If you are looking in NE Ohio, I recommend contacting the person in the puppy referral link below. Good luck in your search.
https://cvgrc.org/puppy-referral/


----------



## Colleen Broomfield (Feb 5, 2019)

All my dogs have their clearances. Where did you get the idea they didn't? I don't always post them, true. All people getting my puppies get a copy of the parents clearances. If I had, had any idea there would be people questioning what I do i would perhaps have been better about posting all of my clearances publicly. I didn't however realize there were people who, didn't know me or my dogs who would based on nothing decide that I was an improper breeder.I will in future post to the proper places my clearances, but as far as this thread is concerned, I owe you nothing!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> All my dogs have their clearances. Where did you get the idea they don't? I don't always post them, true. All people getting my puppies get a copy of the parents clearances. If I had, had any idea there would be people questioning what I do i would perhaps been better about posting all of my clearances publicized. I didn't however realize there were people who, didn't know me or my dogs who decided based on nothing that I was an improper breeder.





Umm because if they aren't on OFA they aren't done. You can't get hips cleared on your own THE X-RAYS HAVE TO BE SENT IN TO OFA for evaluation and THEY POST THE RESULTS. This is so that Hips and Elbows are done by a 3rd party and can't be forged. So if Hips and Elbows aren't on OFA to be easily looked up that means they either failed or you prelims (which aren't posted) because to have a health clearance of Hips and Elbows, they can't be done until 24 moths of age or older.


Maybe you have done PennHip but that is not a hip clearance, that is just a joint laxity test and only to be used in conjunction with OFA hip exams.


Tell you want, post the dogs registered names and we can check for proper clearances in just a few min.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> All my dogs have their clearances. Where did you get the idea they don't? I don't always post them, true. All people getting my puppies get a copy of the parents clearances. If I had, had any idea there would be people questioning what I do i would perhaps been better about posting all of my clearances publicized. I didn't however realize there were people who, didn't know me or my dogs who decided based on nothing that I was an improper breeder.


You would think just making research on the health of your dogs for your buyers would be enough encouragement to do the standard US health certifications and pay the nominal fees to have it all up online. 

If you are not following the health testing best practices which includes having it independently verifiable, the lacks will be pointed out publicly. 

Don’t want your reputation questioned, it is easy just do the appropriate health certifications at the correct ages and get it all up on OFA. If it is not up there, you don’t have full certifications. No one needs to know you to see if you do or don’t have the health certifications.


----------



## Colleen Broomfield (Feb 5, 2019)

These are my three girls in my breeding program.

Pedigree: Thistledown Farm's London Bridge 

Pedigree: Broomfield's I Can'T Dance

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=680314


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> These are my three girls in my breeding program.
> 
> Pedigree: Thistledown Farm's London Bridge
> 
> ...


Colleen I am not sure how this is supposed to help the perception your dogs are missing certifications. The links clearly show that there are certifications missing. I would think the missing certifications behind your girls would encourage you further to test and make sure it is all up on OFA.


----------



## Colleen Broomfield (Feb 5, 2019)

goldenlover157 said:


> Hi, we live in northeast Ohio and are looking to get a golden retriever puppy and are considering Broomfield Goldens. Does anyone have any experience or information regarding Broomfield Goldens?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR81011711

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR90370202

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR92988503


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Ms Broomfield I haven't read the entire post but will comment on the ofa links listed

SR81011711 has inadequate heart clearance / this breed needs to be done by a cardiologist
she has fair hips which is passing but because her sire failed hips and has a full sibling with failed hips I would not purchase a puppy from this breeding. I have to wonder why you would breed a dog with failed hips.

SR90370202 full clearances but you bred her dam without any clearances and has 2 full siblings with failed elbows. Again, I would not purchase a pup from her.

SR92988503 full clearances but again you bred a dog with no clearances and because siblings have 1 failed hips and 3 with failed elbows. Again, I would not have a pup from this girl. 



I guess you have to start somewhere but with the history on these girls (YOUR history on these girls) I would not consider you to have been making very good selections on the dogs you breed. Breeding to your own dogs is not always the best selection to improve the breeding stock.

I have no idea who you are, never seen your website or know what you are charging. But glad you are getting on board to breeding better puppies. Families deserve to get a pup from tested parents, grand parents and ....... to put a puppy and/or a family through the pain AND EXPENSE of hip or elbow surgery is not the sign of a good breeder. But like I said, you must start somewhere and hope you will continue to learn about the importance of OFA clearances.

Do you compete in anything with your dogs or just produce? Do your dogs meet the breed standards? Like I said, I know nothing about you but when I purchase a puppy I don't want to end up with a 25" tall 100 lb female, I expect it to be within the breed standards. If you compete with your dogs it helps people to know that they comply with the standard. Or can do the jobs they were intended to do like JH, CD, agility, tracking or some titles to prove their value in the breeding world??

JMHO but I also like to see genetic testing done on breeding dogs. Lots of things in this breed and the sign of a good breeder is to test for them. Embark is fairly inexpensive or paw print genetics also has a package for GR.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

Hi we have one of Broomfield puppies and he has all his clearances plus he's adorable and extremely smart. I would highly recommend Broomfield Kennels, Colleen dose a fantastic job caring for her puppies. You can go to her webpage and see for yourself. Thanks Colleen for all your hard work breeding fantastic puppies.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mzilke said:


> Hi we have one of Broomfield puppies and he has all his clearances plus he's adorable and extremely smart. I would highly recommend Broomfield Kennels, Colleen dose a fantastic job caring for her puppies. You can go to her webpage and see for yourself. Thanks Colleen for all your hard work breeding fantastic puppies.


It'd be useful for those of us who like to verify things to know sire X dam registered names- and your puppy's reg name (in case he really does have actual clearances)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Mzilke I'm happy you enjoy your puppy, they all deserve to be loved. Just an FYI puppies don't get clearances, the parents do... before you breed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Colleen Broomfield said:


> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR81011711
> 
> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR90370202
> 
> https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=SR92988503


I am so glad to see that your three girls all have all the core 4 except London is lacking an eye clearance. 
I guess now and then people do follow through.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

FYI I do know that puppies do not have their clearances their to young. Besides I don't have any plans to breed him. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mzilke said:


> FYI I do know that puppies do not have their clearances their to young. Besides I don't have any plans to breed him. I appreciate your input.


She was just using your verbiage- YOU're the one who said he had all his clearances.. see your post.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

I did read my post and I can see where you thought I meant that puppy had his clearances when I should have said Stan's parents had all their Clearances.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

Call name:
"LONDON"
Gender:
F
Country of origin:
USA
Country of residence:
USA
State of residence:
OH
Registration:
AKC SR92988503
Breeder:
BONNY JAMISON
Owner:
COLLEEN BROOMFIELD
Microchip/Tattoo #
840-546-111
Web site:
Breeding & Raising Champion Sired Golden Retrievers - Broomfield Goldens
CHIC Number:
141455
Hip clearance:
OFA GR-122774G25F-VPI
Eye clearance:
OFA GR-EYE18191/38F-VPI (7/19)
Heart clearance:
OFA GR-CA34723/15F/C-PI
Elbow clearance:
OFA GR-EL42417F25-VPI
prcd-PRA status:
Paw Print Clear
PRA1 status:
Paw Print Clear
PRA2 status:
Paw Print Clear
Ichthyosis status:
Paw Print Clear
Image linked by:
Colleen Broomfield [Click to edit image]
Pedigree:


----------

